# Chepén, La Libertad



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Pueblo ubicado en la provincia del mismo nombre en la costa norte del departamento de La Libertad.
































































































En el Via Crucis, cerro Chepén


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

SKy por alguna razon me haces recordar a andres limeño.. bueno chepen parece mas agradable que sullana esta bonito este pueblo


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> SKy por alguna razon me haces recordar a andres limeño.. bueno chepen parece mas agradable que sullana esta bonito este pueblo


sera porque yo siempre posteo relacionado a ciudades y arquitectura


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estan interesante tus threadas Sky, pueblos de los que nunca se ha posteado en el foro, chepen se ve bonito desde el cristo redentor. Las haciendas estan bastante descuidadas, deberian ponerlas en valor.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

esa hacienda necesita atenciòn a gritos!!! :evil:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si no lo hacen, pronto la confundiran con alguna ruina moche.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

jajajaja..oye Sky de verdad te pasas, gracias.
Nos enseñaz pueblos de los que no teníamos la más remota idea..Chepen esa bien bonito! esta cerca a Trujillo o algo lejos?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Tú conoces Chepén, Sky? Tengo entendido que es un pueblo con mucho desarrollo agrícola y comercial, no?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vaya pedro, por fin te pusiste un avatar, pero me ganaste, me iba a poner una bandera en los proximos días, chesu.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Si no era por Fiestas Patrias, no me animaba. Ya ves, compadre, soy más patriota que tú.  Quería poner una bandera flameando, pero no encontré una, así que tuve que dibujar una banderita sencillita nomás.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no se ve tan antigua, ni tan moderna


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Si no era por Fiestas Patrias, no me animaba. Ya ves, compadre, soy más patriota que tú.  Quería poner una bandera flameando, pero no encontré una, así que tuve que dibujar una banderita sencillita nomás.


Sí, somos patriotas, de todas maneras pondré mi bandera, cortesia de JT69.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se ve bien bonita y acogedora la ciudad! Me gustaria mostrarles algunas fotos de Huamachucho que es lindisimo! Su turismo se esta incrementando y los celulares ya se estan usando.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Huamachuco no fue donde nacio nuestro mas insigne poeta, o sea César Vallejo? o fue en Santiago de Chuco?


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> SKy por alguna razon me haces recordar a andres limeño.. bueno chepen parece mas agradable que sullana esta bonito este pueblo


Heyy Sullana es una ciudad de 250 mil habitantes y Chepen es un Pueblo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Chepen esta a dos horas de Trujillo al norte, no tiene mas de 50 000 habitantes. Si la visite hace como 10 años atras mas o menos. Recorri su Via Crucis, que segun la pagina web de la muni de Chepen, es el Via Crucis mas alto del mundo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

felipe25 said:


> Heyy Sullana es una ciudad de 250 mil habitantes y Chepen es un Pueblo.


es que sullana no parece ciudad si no un pueblo que no tiene muchas cosas y chepen se me hace mas bonita


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Huamachuco no fue donde nacio nuestro mas insigne poeta, o sea César Vallejo? o fue en Santiago de Chuco?


Vallejo nació en Santiago de Chuco, Bajopontino.
Chalaco: Huamachuco merece un thread aparte, porque es otra provincia.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

felipe25 said:


> Heyy Sullana es una ciudad de 250 mil habitantes y Chepen es un Pueblo.


Oe tas loco, en las fotos parece que tuviera 25 mil.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

me parece que Sullana tiene 150.000 y no 250.000...que verde se ven los alrededores de Chepen, muy bonito..ojalá quel pueblo siga desarrollandose pero sin ocupar más tierras, que lo haga mejor verticalmente jeje


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ya que este thread llegarà a su tercera pàgina y lo han revivido serìa interesante que pongan fotos. Ya que si no se va a volver muy monòtono en su tercera pàgina.

Saludos a la bella Chepèn


----------

